# Commencal, Are They Any Good?



## Mr Pig (10 May 2008)

I was in a shop called Magic Cycles today who stock bikes by a French company called Commencal. I've never heard of them, are they any good?


----------



## mickle (10 May 2008)

Yes. Quite good.


----------



## Mr Pig (10 May 2008)

mickle said:


> Yes. Quite good.



The bikes I looked at had good brakes for the money but the transmission and forks were not as good as you'd get on a Specialized at the same price. So why would you want a Commencal over say a Specialized?


----------



## RedBike (11 May 2008)

Why would you want say an Audi over a Ford?

With MTBs the spec list isn't everything. Having the right geometry / setup will more than make up for having a lower spec transmission. There's no substitue for actually trying them.


----------



## Mr Pig (11 May 2008)

RedBike said:


> There's no substitute for actually trying them.



Absolutely. The only problem is that the shop that stocks them has hardly any bikes in stock and doesn't have the bike I'm interested! I phoned them today and they said they could get my size from another bike then order one in for me, but that's no use to me. I wouldn't buy a bike unless I'd tried the actually bike I wanted in my size. It's a pity, they look interesting.


----------



## MichaelM (4 Jun 2008)

Merlin Cycles do Commencal, don't know which model you're after though:

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/?fn=category&categoryId=6


----------



## Mr Pig (9 Jun 2008)

Too far away. I wouldn't buy a bike without trying it first. A Specialized RockHopper is top of my list now.


----------



## User482 (12 Jun 2008)

They love 'em on singletrackworld.co.uk


----------



## GaryA (13 Jun 2008)

Arnt they french?... if so...watch out for the front-brake-on-the-LHS syndrome a MTB i hired in mallorca a few years ago had this feature and its surprisingly difficult to adapt to -more difficult than LHDrive cars


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Jun 2008)

Be careful with French and especially Italian bikes. They will surrender at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## Mr Pig (13 Jun 2008)

If the brakes were on the wrong side I'd just swap them round. Looking at them, I don't think the spec is that great for the money anyway. If I could try one it might be different but I'm not knocking myself out just to get a bike no one has heard of. I'm sure the RockHopper's just as good a bike, and better in many ways.


----------



## martylaa (30 Jun 2008)

http://www.mtbr.com/mfr/commencal-bicycles/allmtn-full-suspension/meta-5-xx/PRD_413447_1547crx.aspx

http://stuff.tv/Review/Commencal-Meta-55/

Have a look at these reviews, i've changed my mind from a specialized fsr pro xc, a trek fuel ex 8 to a commencal meta 5.5.3, i had a good scout today at all 3 and i'm going for the commencal tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Pig (30 Jun 2008)

martylaa said:


> I'm going for the commencal tomorrow.



Have you ridden them? I saw Commencal and Genesis in a similar bracket, they seem to be coming from the same place as far as design philosophy. In the price bracket I'm looking at the Genesis bikes seem to offer better value. That and the fact that there are far more Genesis (Ridgback) dealers swung me towards Genesis. 

I have no doubt that the likes of Specialized offer great bikes and service but I think it's a great idea to look at less well known brands. I'm hoping I can find a bike a love rather than one that just gets the job done.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (30 Jun 2008)

And the winner of the gold medal downhill won on one so i read in cycling weekly in Tesco today.


----------



## Mr Pig (30 Jun 2008)

Gota love the underdog eh? :0)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Jul 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Have you ridden them? I saw Commencal and Genesis in a similar bracket, they seem to be coming from the same place as far as design philosophy.



Hardly... Commencal are a serious MTB company with well-designed frames ridden at the top levels cometitively, where Genesis are made by Ridgeback - perfectly reasonable, commercial bikes designed to be competitive in price at the lower to middle range of the market. They are really very different companies... that's not to say that there is anything wrong with Genesis, they are very good value for money. But that is what they are all about, not class or style.


----------



## Mr Pig (1 Jul 2008)

Thank you. I know nothing about Commencal, first place I saw the name was in that shop, although I'm fairly familiar with Ridgeback.

From what I've read about the Commencal and Ridgeback bikes at the price I'm looking at I get the impression that they have more in common with each other in the way they ride than they do with the Rockhopper. That's what I meant. 

I'm fat and forty. Things like class and style mean nothing to me! ;0) I'm a very practical and analytical person. I look at what a product actually does first rather than who made it or what other people think about it. Many so-called 'budget' products perform just as well as, or better than, more expensive highly regarded ones. It's a useful lesson, it can save one a lot of money.


----------

